# Anyone got feedback what could be wrong? JD 5075M Tractor?



## Braeden (1 mo ago)

Hey all! 
I'm new to the forum, I had an issue at work with one of our tractors and would really appreciate your feedback on what could be the issue as I'm keen to learn more about diesel mechanics. It was a 2020 I think or 2021 JD 5075M with only 1425 hours on it and it's is a leased tractor. I just learned from the other operator that failed to mention there was a issue where it would shift into neutral on it's own and you have to put shift into neutral and restart to get it to work again, apparently this happened to him over 100 times and it was taken to the dealer to get fixed but they could not find the problem although they agreed after reading the codes that it had some kind of electrical issue. I know that they did replace parts of the wiring harness, this happened to me for the first time and I intuitively put it in park and restarted it and drove on but I didn't think much of the matter I thought the gear shift lever got pushed out. Not even a minute later something possibly totally unrelated happened the main issue at hand but I don't know if the 2 are related, the engine suddenly shut off while I was driving down a hill with a vacuum trailer on the back. It happened really fast I lost power and with that the hydraulic assist steering and braking. After safely stopping I tried to start the engine and it cranked, turned over but would not start. I tried again and this time I noticed that there was no dash lights on the cluster at all, the reverse back up beeper came on with the key turned once even with it in park and neutral. I was messing around with the forward reverse lever and other switches on the steering column thinking it was an issue after checking the fusing when I figured out turning the signal lever upward to turn on high beams caused a relay to click in the fuse box. It was the relay for trailer power, I decided to unplug the trailers electrical plug and the tractor turned on and fired up with no problems. The harness on the vacuum trailer is questionable with a crimp connector on it and the wires chaffing on the PTO shaft, but the previous issue with the neutral thing happens without a trailer attached and why would a faulty trailer plug cause the engine to shut off? I also noticed after all this is with the trailer unplugged and the tractor running when you turn start it you can hear a clicking noise coming from the back, maybe a solenoid? then it stops and that doesn't sound normal. Now I really wish I could read wiring diagrams...


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Braden, welcome to the tractor forum.

First thing to fix is the wiring on the trailer. I would get professional trailer people who know what they are doing. Fix it right.

The problem could also be the the trailer hitch wiring on the tractor? They might have tapped into a critical circuit, causing the tractor to shut down, rather than establish an independent (fused) trailer circuit.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Have you checked for an error code when it shifts to neutral?? Have your dealer show you how to pull up error codes.


----------

